# Becoming Possessed



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Kaboom!!!
I knew that I'd have to act quickly if there was any chance on Khornes bloody battlefield of overthrowing the damned Ultra Marines, 4th company. Heard they had a bloody encounter with a Star God, but trust me; in a few minutes my unit will make the "God" look like a grot.
Being the Aspiring Champ puts a target on your back for sure, but it is the most fun to be; any sign of rebellion and I can kill _every _person in the Unit. I'm also the one who reads the prayer that will narrow the gap between us and the Blood God.
The Final words leave my lips and the ground around us cracks, screams fill the air. Whither it's the daemons of damnation, or our old chapters remaining soldiers, I honestly don't give a F^*%, all I know is that this is going to be fun.
Suddenly nothing, no sounds, no pain, just nothing. Then it all rushes at you. Pain of one thousand years thrust into 3 F'ing minutes.
First, you spinal vertabrates start to grow in weird ways. Then it feels like being shot 49 times down the back as they each grow crooked spikes. You then feel what you expect a frag granade to feel like, that is if it was in your head. My right arm starts to grow in size until its around half the size of my body, then my newly aquired claws dropped my plasma gun. I looked down only to see two goats hooves; and that the gun had over heated. My armored, clubbed tail hit it away, into a crowd of Jump Marines. 
The look the sargent had on his face was priceless. Muhahaha!
Just then I couldn't breathe. Fearing for the worst I coughed. Only to extend my jaw wide enough to remove a tyrannid skull; so that's what they served us for dinner last night.
Wait... 'I extended my jaw wide enough to remove a tyrannid skull?' I can only imagine what I look like now. As far as I remember I was wearing a helmet...
I look like hell and I thank Khorne for that. Now this is wher it gets fun...

Hope you like it!
DarknessWithin

P.S. if anyone (espically Chaos players) notices anything wrong with it please tell me


----------

